# IBS-D EVERYDAY



## Delvada (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is probably a stupid question.....but have any of you had IBS-D every single day for over two years? What length of time have you suffered with this daily?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had it every day for 10 years. (I tried, unsuccessfully, to fight it through my triggers, so never went the Immodium route.)Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Watery diarrhea every single day, 6-8 times a day for almost 3 years.Thai


----------



## Disney fan (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm like mark went the Imodium route! try the Advanced. I take 3 every Saturday after my usual D. It usually lasts for 3 days, by Wen-Thurs. I'm usually really bad again. Oh, its been 6 years. One day fine, never had a problem, then it hit like a ton of bricks, never been the same since. good luck-Robyn


----------



## MrUnlucky (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't want to crush any previous advice, but as i'm sure we all know, what works for one may not work for the next... I used to take Imodium twice daily and it worked great for quite a while. then simply started to become completely unreliable. I have to deal with IBS-D every single (damned) day. I ordered liquid zeolite yesterday, by request of my girlfriend and her research, so I'm hoping that works for me, if it does, trust me i'll be all over this forum! best wishes on your journey!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had never heard of this so I will be interested to see how it works for you. It sounds as though you must be fairly convinced you have gotten some heavy metals in you. Any idea what they may be? If this really does chelate them out without any danger, that would be wonderful. I noticed one site mentioned studies being published in 2008. Do you have any references for that?Good luck to you. Being IBS free for the past 10 years has been, obviously, wonderful for me.Mark


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

You are not alone have had it for over 2 years, if I don't take up to 5 tablets some days I can't go out. Some days worse than others I never can trust myself always have tablets in my purse as i have had so many episodes without warning. I am sure some shops think I am shop lifting as I have had to run just leave my shopping and race out to my car where I have a towel to wrap around me and race home to shower, I am so fed up just wish we all had answers and a cure.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi you are not alone... And like MrUnlucky said, everyone's different when it comes to what works for a specific individual... And yet that also says that if there's something you haven't tried, then maybe you could give it a try because you never know maybe this time this something will be of help...So I'm wondering what you've tried so far? There's a lot of treatments to try -- Imodium, Probiotics, Calcium, Fiber, antispasmodics, antidepressants (low dose), hypnotherapy, and other OTC meds/supplements... If you haven't already, these may be good things to try -- it may take different time span (a few weeks mostly) to see if something works (except antidiarrheals and antispasmodics should work fast), but many people do eventually find (a combination of) things that help them.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Everyday for 7 years. I took immodiums everyday in the mornings which helped block me up for the afternoon, but I had diarrhea every single day(mornings). They did help to block things up for the afternoon but I still had problems everyday.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

yep! everyday!! At my worst I am 5-6 times a day, v.watery stools, recently I have been presrcibed loperamide (the active ingredient in imodium) and it works a treat, unless I have to go some place new or different, take this past weekend I had to go on a five hour train ride and i cut it fine to make my train because I couldnt get off the loo!! Once I was on the train I'm completely fine, its just the getting there part!!


----------



## Delvada (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies!!! I was beginning to think I was really weird!!!! (No comments, please!! LOL)I do want to mention something 'weird"....Immodium and Immonium Advanced don't work for me....I've tried Kirkland's Anti-Diarrheal (Costco) which is supposed to have the same ingredients as Immodium but it works fine for me!! Guess it's just one more thing we can all shake our heads in wonder over!


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought I had IBS for over 15 years.....3 different Doctors diagnosed me as having it (since age 13)......turns out I have Habba Syndrome which is a non-properly functioning galbladder (this condition was discovered by an Award Winning Gastro-Enterologist in 2000 and was also featured on the TV show Mystery Diagnosis on the Science / Health Channel...that is how I found out about it originally)....basically the galbladder looks fine on ultrasounds or MRI, but it doesn't store bile and contract properly.......which means constant diarrhea as the bile is a natural laxative.....All of you should looke up Habba Syndrome and see if you might have it (the symptons are pretty darn close to IBS). The current belief is that at least 1 in 5 people diagnosed with IBS actually have Habba Syndrome. I urge you to take a look....the diagnosis is 1 test that takes an hour to do.....insurance pays for it....and treatment is a pill that soaks up bile.....IT HAS CURED ME....10 Years of Suffering for me BUT NOW No More!!!! For everyone out there....I am very confident that some of you have this....and if you do...you must promise to get this message out to others......We can cure the millions out there that are suffering from this and don't know it.


----------

